# African Dwarf Frogs?



## LuvMyBetta21 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting 1 or 2 african dwarf frogs. I don't really know much about them. Any information would be great. Thanks in advance :-D


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

There's a whole big long thread about them 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84033


----------



## LuvMyBetta21 (Dec 27, 2012)

sarahspins said:


> There's a whole big long thread about them
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84033


ok awesome! I'll check it out...Thanks


----------

